# Horrible first experience as an EMT-B



## worstEMTever (Jan 6, 2013)

So I've had a pretty interesting experience in EMS so far. A pretty terrible one actually. Has anyone else gone through the same thing? If so, I'd like to hear your stories. Hopefully I'm not the only one.


----------



## NJEMT95 (Jan 6, 2013)

Did you just start out? What happened?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 6, 2013)

worstEMTever said:


> So I've had a pretty interesting experience in EMS so far. A pretty terrible one actually. Has anyone else gone through the same thing? If so, I'd like to hear your stories. Hopefully I'm not the only one.



Care to elaborate?


----------



## joeboo (Jan 6, 2013)

Don't worry worstEMTever (that name is funny), 

I've moved pts with the foley still clamped to the bed, given another a concussion on a backboard during a bumpy transport(no head cushion-whoops!), and accidentally punched another pt in the face! 

I have also pulled the stretcher with the NRB mask still attached! my last episode I gave "Cricoid" Pressure right on the Adams apple!(needless to say we intubated the stomach twice and we had to cram a rescue airway down pt's throat!)



The point is, after 2 and a half years(still green), I have learned that you have to let s@&* go, learn from your mistakes, and move on.

You will be ok if you do that


----------



## leoemt (Jan 6, 2013)

joeboo said:


> Don't worry worstEMTever (that name is funny),
> 
> I've moved pts with the foley still clamped to the bed, given another a concussion on a backboard during a bumpy transport(no head cushion-whoops!), and accidentally punched another pt in the face!
> 
> ...



I've done the second only in my case it was a Nasal Cannula and not a NRB. Fortunately the patient was DLOC and no injury suffered. Very embarrassing though and now I verbally call out O2 Clear.


----------



## EpiEMS (Jan 6, 2013)

Dude, don't worry -- it once took me so long to put on an NC that the medic did it for me. My favorite "screw up," though, is when I got a tongue lashing for being "too nice" to the ETOH patient.

More calls --> more experience


----------



## VA Transport EMT (Jan 6, 2013)

did you ask a quad to raise his arms? (I did)

don't worry, it's ok.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 6, 2013)

The only mistake I've ever made was thinking I was wrong.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 6, 2013)

VA Transport EMT said:


> did you ask a quad to raise his arms? (I did)
> 
> don't worry, it's ok.




That's one part I hated about doing a month on inpatient rehab. "Can you lift that arm? Awesome... still 2/5 muscle strength."


----------



## VFlutter (Jan 6, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> The only mistake I've ever made was thinking I was wrong.



 You sound like me.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 6, 2013)

Chase said:


> You sound like me.



Great minds think alike


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 7, 2013)

worstEMTever said:


> So I've had a pretty interesting experience in EMS so far. A pretty terrible one actually. Has anyone else gone through the same thing? If so, I'd like to hear your stories. Hopefully I'm not the only one.



Nope.

Because we don't know what you did so we can't compare. 

Did you kill someone or drop someone? If not, I'd say you're fine.


----------



## NPO (Jan 8, 2013)

We've all made mistakes. They are good water cooler talk for later and great for teaching moments later down the road if you become an FTO. I know it can be discouraging, my first partner was a terrible EMT. Competent with his skills, just not fit for the job on a personal level.


----------



## Clare (Jan 8, 2013)

Don't worry about it mate, when I was very new on the road I recall one Officer who would not even acknowledge I existed because he just didn't like me for some reason; he would totally ignore me except for giving me foul looks.  

Turns out he was not well liked or respected by others either but still, didn't go over well for instilling confidence in my abilities that's for sure.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 8, 2013)

On my first call ever I failed to notice the exposed brain matter on the MVA pt I started compressions on. 

Not my finest hour.


----------



## medichopeful (Jan 8, 2013)

Experience as in traumatizing?  Or experience as in "wow, that was dumb of me!"

I've had more traumatizing experiences in nursing then EMS, but if it was a traumatizing experience you had I'd consider talking to a counselor about it! :sad: Or elaborating here a bit so we can give you a hand.

If it was just a stupid moment, or a stupid mistake, forgive yourself!  We all make them.  Hell, just the other day for some strange reason I got momentarily concerned when a drunk patient's BGL was around 136 and I asked them if they were a diabetic.  Interesting moment to say the least (though they won't remember it, I will and I'm sure someone else on scene will! ).  If we/me/you/anybody makes a mistake does it mean they aren't cut out for this job?  No!  It means you're human.  If need be, learn from it, maybe review something or read up on something if that will help, and then laugh at yourself.  It's helpful!


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 8, 2013)

Lets hope the OP comes back so we can hear the story...


----------



## Luno (Jan 8, 2013)

Just don't take the word of a FF that "it's just anxiety."  I was looking into my middle aged pt's eyes when they glassed over and she died from a PE.  Third shift as an EMT...


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 8, 2013)

Luno said:


> Just don't take the word of a FF that "it's just anxiety."  I was looking into my middle aged pt's eyes when they glassed over and she died from a PE.  Third shift as an EMT...



Why does it have to be a firefighter? Are they the only medical providers that can do wrong?


----------



## Luno (Jan 8, 2013)

It didn't have to be a FF, that FF could of been a very attentive EMS provider... Wasn't.


----------



## leoemt (Jan 8, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Why does it have to be a firefighter? Are they the only medical providers that can do wrong?



His point is that Firefighters often don't do adequate evaluating patients and will often make up stuff. It doesn't happen often but I have had firefighters make up vitals instead of ever doing it. Thats not to say that every firefighter is a crappy EMT, but I rely on my own assessment, not theirs. 

Most firefighters become firefighters to fight fire not provide EMS. Yet another reason why EMS should be removed from the fire service.


----------



## JMorin95 (Jan 8, 2013)

leoemt said:


> His point is that Firefighters often don't do adequate evaluating patients and will often make up stuff. It doesn't happen often but I have had firefighters make up vitals instead of ever doing it. Thats not to say that every firefighter is a crappy EMT, but I rely on my own assessment, not theirs.
> 
> Most firefighters become firefighters to fight fire not provide EMS. Yet another reason why EMS should be removed from the fire service.



This feud between private EMS and fire EMS is almost as stupid as the one between nypd and fdny.


----------



## Luno (Jan 8, 2013)

Actually my point is, that I will never trust that particular FF's assessment skills again.  I try to look through unoccluded eye protection at each new person that I work with.  However, many f that up with the first words out of their mouth.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Jan 8, 2013)

I smell troll.


----------



## Epi-do (Jan 8, 2013)

I announced on the radio, for all to hear once, that we were staging at the mortuary for a suicidal woman with a gun.

It took forever for me to hear the end of that one.

We all make mistakes.  It's when you don't learn from them that it is a problem.  Hopefully, whatever it was that happened no longer seems as horrible as it did at first.


----------



## leoemt (Jan 8, 2013)

JMorin95 said:


> This feud between private EMS and fire EMS is almost as stupid as the one between nypd and fdny.



I agree. However, I always do my own assessment from scratch rather than rely on Fire. There are a lot of excellent FF/EMT's out there. There are also a lot of FF's out there that want nothing to do with EMS. I just assume treat any patient received from Fire as if I am their first contact with the EMS system. 

Teedubbyaw: Just who are you referring to as a troll? Care to back up that statement? Luno made a valid point as did I. Many EMS providers can tell you stories of FF's providing sub par EMS care its nothing knew. I am sure there are sub par EMS providers out there too.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 8, 2013)

leoemt said:


> I agree. However, I always do my own assessment from scratch rather than rely on Fire. There are a lot of excellent FF/EMT's out there. There are also a lot of FF's out there that want nothing to do with EMS. I just assume treat any patient received from Fire as if I am their first contact with the EMS system.
> 
> Teedubbyaw: Just who are you referring to as a troll? Care to back up that statement? Luno made a valid point as did I. Many EMS providers can tell you stories of FF's providing sub par EMS care its nothing knew. I am sure there are sub par EMS providers out there too.



I think he might have been referring to the OP.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 8, 2013)

Lets keep it on topic people.


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 8, 2013)

leoemt said:


> His point is that Firefighters often don't do adequate evaluating patients and will often make up stuff. It doesn't happen often but I have had firefighters make up vitals instead of ever doing it. Thats not to say that every firefighter is a crappy EMT, but I rely on my own assessment, not theirs.
> 
> Most firefighters become firefighters to fight fire not provide EMS. Yet another reason why EMS should be removed from the fire service.



And my point is some of the best medics I've met have been firefighters. While we're stereotyping, most of the :censored::censored::censored::censored:tiest basics and medics I've met have worked on an ambulance, more specifically private companies. I usually groan when I see a private on scene because most of them couldn't be trusted to put on a nasal cannula correctly.

Relying on your own assessment or someone else's has absolutely nothing to do with what type of agency they work for.


----------



## Aidey (Jan 8, 2013)

The next person who posts about private EMS vs FD EMS is going to be the focus of my complete and undivided attention. Capisce?


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 8, 2013)

<3 Aidey


----------

